# Zentrifuge mit Frequenzumrichter aussaten



## russkinemez (15 Februar 2012)

Hallo Experten,

Was muss ich beachten wenn ich eine Zentrifuge mit einem Frequenzumrichter aussate?
Wie bremse ich die Zentrifuge am schnellsten ab?
Wie lege ich den FU aus? Zentrifugenmotore haben ja keine Leistungsaufnahmenangabe in kW.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Lupo (15 Februar 2012)

russkinemez schrieb:


> Zentrifugenmotore haben ja keine Leistungsaufnahmenangabe in kW.


Sondern was ?
Wenn der Motor ein Elektromotor ist dann hat er auch eine Leistungsangabe - oder ist deine Zentrifuge mehr so etwas wie ein Schwingförderer ?


----------



## russkinemez (16 Februar 2012)

Das ist ein Motor. Hier ein Foto vom Typenschild.


----------



## thomass5 (16 Februar 2012)

Da hast du doch alles drauf.... Spannung, Strom und etwas Mathematik ergibt die Leistung...


----------



## russkinemez (16 Februar 2012)

Auf die Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen, klappt aber nicht so richtig! Das Problem ist das Abbremsen. Ich bekomme die Warnung
[h=1]*A0911 Vdc-max-Regler aktiv (MM 440) dadurch erhöht sich die Bremszeit und die Anlage wird langsamer!*[/h]Dass gefällt meinem Chef aber nicht!


----------



## thomass5 (16 Februar 2012)

Hast du einen Bremswiderstand verbaut, der die Energie aus dem System bringt. Rückspeisung ins Netz wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Ich kenn die Fähigkeiten des eingesetzten Umrichters nicht. Du kennst die zu bremsende Masse. Du kennst die Bremszeit. Somit kannst du die Energie abschätzen, die aus dem System muß. Thomas


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Februar 2012)

willst du den FU da einbauen um schneller (als bislang) abbremsen zu können ?
Ich denke, wenn ja, dann wird das nichts. Vielleicht eher mit einer Gleichstrombremse.


----------



## rheumakay (16 Februar 2012)

Wenn du ne Zentrifuge hast, hast du wahrscheinlich eine sehr lange Bremszeit??
Hast du nen Bremswiderstand verbaut?
Was steht bei dir denn in P1240 ?
Auszug aus Handbuch:
Der Vdc-Regler steuert die Zwischenkreisspannung, um bei Systemen mit hoher Trägheit Abschaltungen
wegen Überspannungen zu vermeiden.
Mögliche Einstellungen:
0 Vdc-Regler gesperrt
1 Vdc-max Regler freigegeben
2 Vdc-min Regler (kinetische Pufferung) freigegeben
3 Vdc-max und Vdc-min Regler freigegeben


----------



## o.s.t. (16 Februar 2012)

Naja, der Motor wird so um die 1.5kW haben, hat aber nichts mit der Abbremszeit zu tun.

Ohne einen entsprechenden Bremswiderstand wirst du nicht auf kürzere Bremszeiten kommen, wie mit dem Vdc-Regler möglich ist - der verlängert einfach die Bremsrampe, damit die Zwischenkreisspannung nicht zu hoch wird. Dieser "Mechanismus" funktioniert aber nur begrenzt.
Ich weiss jetzt gar nicht, ob die MM440 überhaupt einen Bremschopper zum Anschluss eines Widerstandes eingebaut haben....

Evtl. ist da auch mit der Funktion "DC-Bremsung" etwas zu bewirken. Da wird afaik die Motorwicklung mit DC bestromt und somit wird der Antrieb abgebremst. Die Wicklung wird dabei aber ziemlich aufgeheizt. Praktische Erfahrung habe ich aber damit nicht,

Gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Deltal (16 Februar 2012)

Erstmal wäre es nett zu wissen um welchen FU es überhaupt geht? Der MM440 hat nach kurzer googlesuche einen Chopper und damit einen Anschluss für einen Bremswiderstand.
Der Motor wirkt beim Abbremsen wie ein Generator und wandelt die mechanische Energie deiner Maschine wieder in elektrische Energie um. Der Umrichter muss dann die Energie "loswerden". Das passiert halt mit hilfe von großen Widerständen.

Aufgaben:
Handbuch vom FU auftreiben und nachsehen welche Bremswiderstände du brauchst.
Schlaumachen welche Bremsrampe du nutzen kannst ohne das die Mechanik dabei Schäden nimmt.
Prüfen ob eventuell ein Thermistor nachgerüstet werden muss, wenn die Maschine oft ein und ausgeschaltet wird. > Eventuell Fremdkühlung des Motors.


----------



## russkinemez (16 Februar 2012)

*Dankeschön für die Hilfe*

Erstmals dankeschön an alle für die Hilfe!
Im moment habe ich keine Zeit wede aber schnellstens alle Antworten auf die gestellten Fragen beantworten.

Nochmals DANKE.


----------



## russkinemez (17 Februar 2012)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> willst du den FU da einbauen um schneller (als bislang) abbremsen zu können ?
> Ich denke, wenn ja, dann wird das nichts. Vielleicht eher mit einer Gleichstrombremse.



Der FU wird wegen der Drehzahlregelung eingebaut.


----------



## russkinemez (17 Februar 2012)

rheumakay schrieb:


> Wenn du ne Zentrifuge hast, hast du wahrscheinlich eine sehr lange Bremszeit?? Ja.
> Hast du nen Bremswiderstand verbaut? Ja.
> Was steht bei dir denn in P1240 ? 1. Sonst würde *A0911 Vdc-max-Regler aktiv nicht kommen*
> Auszug aus Handbuch:
> ...



o.s.t. "Naja, der Motor wird so um die 1.5kW haben" 
Das ist ein Zentrifugenmotor und er hat im Anlauf eine viel höhere Leistung, siehe Imax und dass ziemlich lange.


----------



## dante (17 Februar 2012)

Sieht mir so aus als wäre der MM überfordert mit deinen Einstellungen. Wenn du echt schneller abbremsen willst gibts wohl nur die möglichkeit einen größeren MM zu wählen. 
Wie ist denn deine Analge überhaupt? Pumpst du die flüssigkeit schon während der Zentrifuge ab oder erst danach?
Wenn du ein sehr großes Gefäß hast für die Zentrifuge gehe ich mal davon aus das es eh sehr träge ist. Wie wäre es den Motor dann kurz Rückwärts drehen zu lassen (geht natürlich nur wenn vorher schon das meiste abgepumpt wurde).


----------



## russkinemez (17 Februar 2012)

Deltal schrieb:


> Erstmal wäre es nett zu wissen um welchen FU es überhaupt geht? Der MM440 hat nach kurzer googlesuche einen Chopper und damit einen Anschluss für einen Bremswiderstand.


Es ist ein MM440, 4kW 10,2A, Chopper vorhanden,


----------



## russkinemez (17 Februar 2012)

Bitte um Entschuldigung! Das Typenschild dass ich am Anfang eingefügt habe ist nicht von der betreffenden Zentrifuge!!! Mir ging es damals nur darum dass auf einem Zentrifugenmotor keine Leistungsangabe steht! ich komme an den Motor nicht dran habe aber noch ein Ersatzmotor im Außenlager. Hier das passende Typenschild dass ich heute fotografiert habe. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







dante schrieb:


> Sieht mir so aus als wäre der MM überfordert mit deinen Einstellungen. Wenn du echt schneller abbremsen willst gibts wohl nur die möglichkeit einen größeren MM zu wählen.
> Wie ist denn deine Analge überhaupt? Pumpst du die flüssigkeit schon während der Zentrifuge ab oder erst danach?
> Wenn du ein sehr großes Gefäß hast für die Zentrifuge gehe ich mal davon aus das es eh sehr träge ist. Wie wäre es den Motor dann kurz Rückwärts drehen zu lassen (geht natürlich nur wenn vorher schon das meiste abgepumpt wurde).



Das ist eine einfache Zentrifuge mit der man Eisenmaterial trocknet. Material rein, einschalten, abwarte, abbremsen und wieder rausholen.
FU Stromeinstellung: 6,5A in Prinzip ist der FU unterfordert. er kann 10,2A


----------



## russkinemez (17 Februar 2012)

*Motorgröße.*

Und noch etwas: Der Motor ist, von der Größe, mindestens mit einem 5,5 Normalmotor zu vergleichen. Ich zentrifugiere eine Last von max. ca 150Kg. Beim hochlaufen erreiche ich teilweise über 6,5A da muss ich wohl die Hochlauframpe verlängern habe grade ein Blitzgedanken ich könnte ja den Strom etwas erhöhen, oder? der Motor ist noch 380V wir haben aber 400V also 6,84A einstellen?


----------



## Deltal (17 Februar 2012)

Hier bitte mal lesen bezüglich Bremswiderstände, denke danach ist auch das Problem mit dem Abbremsen weg.

Ohne Typenschild wird es schwer, den Umrichter richtig einzustellen. Eine Motormessung wäre aber erstmal ein guter Schritt.


----------



## rheumakay (17 Februar 2012)

auf dem Typenschild steht ja auch Gegenstrombremse..vielleicht kannst du es ja auch mal mit dem FU probieren und die Drehrichtung umkehren?!
Ansonsten ist der Hinweis von Deltal bestimmt auch der richtige Weg..wenn es auch mit Mehrkosten verbunden ist(wenn ich so drüber nachdenke..vielleicht kannst du ja auch nen anderen FU einsetzen - mit Netzrückspeisung).
Hat die Anlage schon einmal SO gelaufen?Sind es mehrere Anlagen?


----------



## russkinemez (17 Februar 2012)

rheumakay schrieb:


> Hat die Anlage schon einmal SO gelaufen?Sind es mehrere Anlagen?


Die Anlage läuft schon, das Problem ist die Bremszeit bei bestimmten Material, es wird nicht trocken und dadurch bremse ich die Hauptanlage aus.
Es ist erstmal nur eine Anlage kann aber mehr werden, muss halt erst in der Ersten gut klappen.


----------



## russkinemez (17 Februar 2012)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> Ich weiss jetzt gar nicht, ob die MM440 überhaupt einen Bremschopper zum Anschluss eines Widerstandes eingebaut haben....
> 
> Evtl. ist da auch mit der Funktion "DC-Bremsung" etwas zu bewirken. Da wird afaik die Motorwicklung mit DC bestromt und somit wird der Antrieb abgebremst. Die Wicklung wird dabei aber ziemlich aufgeheizt. Praktische Erfahrung habe ich aber damit nicht,



Im Moment bremse ich bis 15Hz mit dem Bremswiderstand danach mit der DC-Bremsung. Der Motor ist so robust dass er mit der Überhitzung kein Problem hat. Ist halt ein Zentrifugenmotor!
Habe sehr lange Experimentiert und hoffte neue anreize zu bekommen was auch gelungen ist.
Danke an alle die dazu beigetragen haben.
Bin aber immer noch Ohr und für neue Vorschläge dankbar.


----------



## Antriebs-Kalle (20 Februar 2012)

Denke das ich auch eine paar nützliche Infos habe:

Grundsätzlich ist das Bremsen von Drehenden Massen ,durch die Möglichkeit die entstehende Wärme loszuwerden, begrenzt.
Die Energie die der Antrieb beim beschleunigen aufnimmt , gibt er auch wieder an das "bremsende" Element ab.

Ich kenne eine 45 Kw Zentriefuge wo die Dc-Bremse ( Gegenstrombremse) mit 35 A abgesichert ist.
Die entsehende Bremswärmeleistung wird im Motor erzeugt und über die Kühlrippen + Lüfter abgegeben.
Diese Art der Bremsung ist die sinnvollste Lösung. Der Motor kann die meiste Wärme aufnehmen und abgeben.

Bremswiederstände überhitzen .

Deinem letzten Typenschild nach entnehme ich 6,5 A ergibt übern Daumen bei 380 V 13 Kw Motorleistung.

Gruß


----------



## tnt369 (20 Februar 2012)

anders rum: 6,5A ergibt ca. 3kW motorleistung


----------



## Antriebs-Kalle (20 Februar 2012)

Richtig , mein Daumen hat Schuld.

Was mir da noch einfällt . In den Schalterstecker Kombinationen von z.b. Kreissägen sind auch dc -Brems Platinen drin. Kosten nicht viel . Die erzeugen meine ich so ca 10 A Bremstrom im Motor und bremsen ja auch 3 oder 4 Kw Motoren samt 700 er Blatt in sec ab . Den Bremstrom kannst du meine ich auch einstellen.

http://www.elektro-kahlhorn.de/Schalter-Stecker-Kombination-K3000-bis-7-5-kW-mit-Bremse::1050.html

Einfach mal übern Schütz auf den Zentriefugenmotor draufschalten nachdem der Fu weg ist. Kleinen Strom am Anfang ....
Tipp noch : Die Platinen vertragen keine Versorgung vom FU ! 


Gruß


----------



## Deltal (21 Februar 2012)

Antriebs-Kalle schrieb:


> [...] Diese Art der Bremsung ist die sinnvollste Lösung. [...]
> 
> [...]Bremswiederstände überhitzen[...]



Das würde ich so nicht stehen lassen. Ich würde eine DC Bremsung nur als letztes Mittel einsetzen (z.B. starkes Abbremsen bei niedriger Drehzahl). Mit der heutigen Generation von Umrichtern kann man sehr effektiv dem Motor abbremsen ohne die Windungen dabei thermisch zu (über)belasten.

Wenn Bremswiderstände überlasten, ist a) dein Bremschopper defekt b) du hast die Widerstände unterdimensioniert. 

Dazu kommt, wie viel Geld sich durch Rückspeisung oder gemeinsamen Zwischenkreis sparen lässt!


----------

